# Paradigm of 2 Declension, Feminine Noun



## jawyman (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know the paradigm for Greek noun Desert?


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Nov 5, 2007)

*eremos? - email me*



jawyman said:


> Does anyone know the paradigm for Greek noun Desert?





email me @ [email protected] and I can send it you?

JSO


----------

